# Safe age for solids



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would like to know if it is safe to start feeding puppies solids at two and a half weeks old? I would think it dries up the milk supply sooner and what about the antibodies along with that?
They are fat but are showing interest in mom's food already. Can this affect their health?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I do not like to start offering my pups solid food until 4-5 weeks. At 2.5 weeks they are still designed to be drinking milk. There has been research showing that feeding too early can cause allergies due to leaky gut syndrome since they are not designed yet to deal with the foreign proteins (and, no, I don't have the research handy). 

The absorption of antibodies through the colostrum only lasts for the first few days.


----------

